# Mass. state police spent $115K on Kennedy services



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON -- State police spent nearly $115,000 on overtime pay to help provide security for last month's memorial services for U.S. Sen. Edward Kennedy, according to figures released Friday. 
Troopers helped provide security at the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum, where an estimated 50,000 people went to pay their respects as Kennedy, who died Aug. 25 of brain cancer at age 77, lay in repose over two days. 
They also helped provide protection for numerous visiting dignitaries, escorted the funeral procession and provided traffic control. Kennedy's funeral Mass at Boston's Mission Church was attended by more than 1,200 guests, including President Barack Obama, three of the four living former presidents, dozens of members of Congress and other dignitaries.

Full Story:

Mass. state police spent $115K on Kennedy services


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

Christmas is coming.....gotta get the GI Joe with the kung fu grip


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was doing a vehicle inspection when the general broadcast went out begging for guys...even if I were part of the captive straight time guys forced to go there, I would have been on SL, PDQ...

In any event, how many troopers does it take to dump the ashes in the toilet and flush it? Enquiring minds, and all that...


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why didn't I see a penny of that OT?


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

How much Sales tax did those 10K visitors and Statesmen generate? Probably enough to cut into that 115K spent on superior public safety. Not to mention that the national spotlight is a good thing for the city/state for any reason.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

I wish we could say: it was money well spent!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Why is this even a story? O yeah I forgot they could put "police" and a $ symbol in the same story.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Now where were all the flagmen and deputies when we needed them!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

So the sheeple want a massive, overblown funeral extravaganza but don't want to give the police a dime for working extra duty to cover it? Should the MSP have worked it pro bono?


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> So the sheeple want a massive, overblown funeral extravaganza but don't want to give the police a dime for working extra duty to cover it? Should the MSP have worked it pro bono?


Of course!! It was for Teddy, after all!


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

my opinion he wasnt even worth it, cuz Teddy sucked the state out...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Do the MSP eat this cost without being reimbursed?

Does it affect the general day to day operating budget of the MSP?

If the respective police agencies are "eating" these expenses. Then that is not right.

Of course I may be jumping the gun.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All of the agencys should bill the Kennedys.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

It should be taken out of the stimulus money that was set aside for MA...I believe the figure I heard was that 1 out of every 8 dollars for Ma was specifically for the Kennedys...to preserve their legacy ....what a friggin joke.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

How about doing a real story...why doesn't the press focus on how many troopers/Boston Pd officers were FORCED to be there when they didn't want to be....

I am with neither agency, but the real story should be on how many officers stood in a downpour of rain to pay their respects to fallen Weymouth Pd Officer Davey!!! He is the person that deserves to be recognized, NOT some blowhard politician


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

I wonder what the price tag for all the agencies State, Boston, Secret Service and who knows what else. Planes for the Pres, Vice Pres. It had to cost over a mil.hey what the hell it was for a Kennedy. How much did it cost to "bury" JFKjr from a Navy Ship.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

No matter what the total price tag was the Kennedy Clan can afford to pay it thanks to Old Joe.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

$115K, thats only about a quarter of Teddy's yearly bar tab.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

One is not including the additional Military Support (Fuel for Fighter Jets, etc.). Since so many dignitaries were at Teddy's Goodbye bash.


----------

